# A shelter in SC is being accused of taking 22 dogs to a landfill for target practice



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

And apparently some of those dogs had rescue commitments and were missing when the rescues came to pull them. IF true it's absolutely absurd and I hope they get charged with animal cruelty.

Sheriff’s Office Investigates After Dead Dogs Found - News Story - WSOC Charlotte

Allegations of dogs slaughtered by shelter employees in South Carolina - National Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, if this is true...........just Wow, I don't have the words to describe how horrible this is............at least not words I can post on this forum.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

How horrific!
Just consider this......*these are the same "type" of officials or workers that have the authority, to come to your home and seize your animals...because YOU may be deemed unfit, or your animals might be at risk*....UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Target practice (really now....) and euthanasia by bullet (which can be quicker and more painless than the chemical euthanasia) IF DONE PROPERLY are two very different things.

If the shelter could not afford the drug, and no one was stepping up to donate money to the shelter for it, then the old method works just as efficiently (although sounds horrible) if not better. This is assuming they knew what they were doing.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

How horrible. They need to definitely investigate this case and not just brush it away.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Seems like a conflict of interest since the shelter is run by the Sheriff's department. (they are also staffed by inmates.)


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Target practice (really now....) and euthanasia by bullet (which can be quicker and more painless than the chemical euthanasia) IF DONE PROPERLY are two very different things.
> 
> If the shelter could not afford the drug, and no one was stepping up to donate money to the shelter for it, then the old method works just as efficiently (although sounds horrible) if not better. This is assuming they knew what they were doing.




Whoa. Hold up. Some of those dogs apparently had rescue commitments so why would they even be in that pit? That isn't euthanasia- that is murder. Also, you shouldn't be using a gun to put a dog down if you don't know what you are doing. One of those articles stated that some of those dogs were not killed cleanly and suffered and died slowly. That isn't euthanasia either- that is animal cruelty.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree that if you do not know what you are doing and let an animal suffer and die, that is animal cruelty. Throw the book at them.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

That is CRAZY!!! UGH!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Many years ago, it was common practise to "put down the family dog" by way of a bullet. *Like in the movie Old Yeller*
It was not inhumane, nor was it an easy, heartless task that the family member had to endure.....(my grandfather had the misfortune of doing it himself).
Today...there are still some people that would rather "put their canine best friend down" in this way...and bury them on their property.
I would not judge a person because of the "way" they choose to say goodbye to their companion.....but it MUST always be done humanely.
*Target practise does not constitute humane euthanasia*
JMO


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Former Chesterfield County Animal Shelter Worker Speaks Out | Charlotte News | Weather | Carolina Panthers | Bobcats | FOX Charlotte | Local News


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Good God, just when you think you've heard everything. Why would dogs with "rescue commitments" be put down?


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

I just don't have any words for this. My mouth dropped as I read the links. Words fail me.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Floppy said:


> And apparently some of those dogs had rescue commitments and were missing when the rescues came to pull them. IF true it's absolutely absurd and I hope they get charged with animal cruelty.
> 
> Sheriff’s Office Investigates After Dead Dogs Found - News Story - WSOC Charlotte
> 
> Allegations of dogs slaughtered by shelter employees in South Carolina - National Dogs | Examiner.com


If thats true they should be used for target practice... by quarterbacks using small rocks until the wounds are sufficient to cause death


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Target practice.. REALLY? 

I have no problem with using bullets to euthanize a dog... if, and only if, you know what you're doing. Seeing as this man _says_ a dog was shot multiple times in the head and didn't die, I don't think that's the case here.

Anything that quotes an Animal Rights Activist needs to be taken with an enormous grain of salt.. 

'Target practice' would be setting the dogs loose and trying to pull a good shot off from a distance for practice, not euthanizing via bullet.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I read another story that the shelter DID have the necessary medication needed for lethal injection. They just chose to shoot the animal instead. I have a HUGE problem with that. Why do they need to shoot the dogs. There is just to many ways that can go wrong and the dog will suffer needlessly. The people that were making these decisions need to prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Many years ago, it was common practise to "put down the family dog" by way of a bullet. *Like in the movie Old Yeller*
> It was not inhumane, nor was it an easy, heartless task that the family member had to endure.....(my grandfather had the misfortune of doing it himself).
> Today...there are still some people that would rather "put their canine best friend down" in this way...and bury them on their property.
> I would not judge a person because of the "way" they choose to say goodbye to their companion.....but it MUST always be done humanely.
> ...


Agreed.

I've had many dogs in my life (loved them all). Of all the dogs (and a few cats) I have had to put down, they all went down 'by the bullet' with the exception of two. It was not my _preferred_ method but always the most humane, given the circumstances of each case. I haven't read the articles yet and am not familiar with the details, but putting a dog down with a bullet (when done correctly) does not make you a heartless monster........throwing them in a pit and taking them apart shot by shot does however. I hope this wasn't the case here.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a disgusting shelter. Shooting dogs inhumanely instead of euthanizing, beating cats to death with pipes, illegally dumping animal bodies. Horrible.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

I wish someone would do some "target practice" on the people involved with this..just hit a leg or two, let them get the point on what its like to get shot. Poor dogs


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

sounds also like some bad record keeping on behalf of the shelter. If they dont even know what dogs are getting adopted and what dogs have been there too long, then I wonder what could happen to a dog just picked up for escaping their fenced back yard on a monday morning when mom and dad are at work. could be executed before owners can even check in to pick them up. sounds like bad stuff all around. And target practice, come on people that is prosecutable, we're not talking about hunting dogs and cats here. game animals are one thing, but dogs deserve more respect than that.


----------

